# ?- dumplings in soup



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

So I have been all over HT for animals, and such, never thought to look at the cooking forum... now I have a reason! 
We love to make chicken/turkey soup with dumplings in it- the fluffy-ish biscuit style, not the thick noodle style like at Cracker Barrel.
I have tried many recipes, and none come out very well- they all seem to disintegrate into lots of little not so great tasting chunks, or they are so dense they aren't too tasty either, lol.
Am I doing something wrong? I have tried putting them in at a boil, and at a simmer. Does leaving the pot on a simmer too long change their consistency? 
Also, my friend made dumplings with just egg and flour, and for the life of me I can't get the ratio correct to obtain the consistency I speak of here, which he had. Does anyone know the proper ratio for that?

My family and I thank you in advance! My 10 year old DD actually requested last night that I not make them again for a while till we figure out a good recipe, lol! That way she doesn't have to eat them.... the dogs don't seem to mind the screw-ups though, lol...


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Made me look.

Try fast ones with Bisquick. Just stir in some milk. I like a table knife to stir with. Cleans off easy on the rim. Make only a dozen or so passes. Drop them in at the size you want. They can be sticky and stand up on their own Use lots of broth, two or three times more than you think, with plenty of salt and flavor because they take up a lot of liquid, salt and flavor. Small ones swell up and cook fast. 

Some dumplings are like noodles. Some are like cake. I like dumplings of all kinds.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks! That is exactly what my husband was saying when we sat down to eat the lame-o soup last night. His mom made them with Bisquick only. So I guess I need to stop overthinking it!


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

I love dumplings. As a matter of fact, we're having turkey and dumplings tonight....my most favorite way to finish off the Thanksgiving leftovers and the real reason Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday. LOL!

I make baking powder dumplings (mix 2 c. Flour, 4 tsp baking powder, 1/2 tsp salt, a cup of water) and drop off by big pinches into boiling broth, cover with a good fitting lid, and boil NO longer than 10 minutes. Lid and time are the most important factors to big, fluffy dumplings....without the lid they don't cook all the way through and any longer than 10 minutes you'll get a tough dumpling.


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

I always use bisquick too (but I make my bisquick mix) and I have a bisquick cookbook that says to use 2 cups of bisquick and 2/3 cup milk (I always add some parsley) it says to mix with whisk or fork until soft dough forms. Drop by spoonfuls (it says do not drop directly into liquid but onto the meat mixture but mine is always to juicy) then cook uncovered over low heat 10 minutes then cover and cook 10 minutes longer.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I just make biscuit dough... a bit sticky and drop it in the boiling soup a table spoon at a time.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks all! So many votes for simple Bisquick!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

One of my favorites. I make soft dumplings on the trail mixed in a ziplock. Tear off a corner and squeeze into boiling soup or stew. Affectionately known as dog dumplings!


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

SoINgirl said:


> I always use bisquick too (but I make my bisquick mix) and I have a bisquick cookbook that says to use 2 cups of bisquick and 2/3 cup milk (I always add some parsley) it says to mix with whisk or fork until soft dough forms. Drop by spoonfuls (it says do not drop directly into liquid but onto the meat mixture but mine is always to juicy) then cook uncovered over low heat 10 minutes then cover and cook 10 minutes longer.


My LIKE button doesn't work, sooo....... SoINgirl, yours is the method that works for me. Light, fluffy and thickens the broth also as they cook. Making me hungrier.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've been making Bisquick dumplings for 50 years! In fact, we had chicken and dumplings for lunch today. It's perfect comfort food for a cold, damp winter day!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, you may have opened up a new world for us! I was just talking to DH about this thread and dumplings - neither of us have ever eaten them! Ever. We both grew up in Maine, I guess dumplings were not a staple food up there.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Ardie/WI said:


> I've been making Bisquick dumplings for 50 years! In fact, we had chicken and dumplings for lunch today. It's perfect comfort food for a cold, damp winter day!


This is why I want to get a better recipe! So I can make them more often, and all love them! Now I just gotta find more recipes to use them in!


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Vosey said:


> Wow, you may have opened up a new world for us! I was just talking to DH about this thread and dumplings - neither of us have ever eaten them! Ever. We both grew up in Maine, I guess dumplings were not a staple food up there.


Really?! You definitely have to make some!! They are certainly very good cold weather comfort food!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

gracielagata said:


> This is why I want to get a better recipe! So I can make them more often, and all love them! Now I just gotta find more recipes to use them in!



How about Google? I bet there are a lot of choices out there!


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Ardie/WI said:


> How about Google? I bet there are a lot of choices out there!


We have googled several.  None of them seemed to work, so back to the old standby of Bisquick and water, and being careful to not over cook


----------



## AriesMaverick (Jul 8, 2012)

1 cup all purpose flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup milk
2 Tbsp oil

Mix dry. Mix wet. Combine and stir just til moistened. Drop from Tbsp atop bubbling stew. Cover tightly. Let stew return to boiling. Reduce heat (do not lift lid). Simmer 12-15 minutes. Makes 10.

For some reason there never seemed to be enough of these dumplings for us kids growing up. I even successfully converted my in-laws from their strange noodle-type dumplings to being great fans of these 
:sigh: Now I'm in the mood for some good beef stew and dumplings....


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

gracielagata said:


> We have googled several.  None of them seemed to work, so back to the old standby of Bisquick and water, and being careful to not over cook


Use milk instead of water.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

AriesMaverick said:


> 1 cup all purpose flour
> 2 tsp baking powder
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1/2 cup milk
> ...



sounds like the dumpling recipe I found in an old cook book many years ago...thanks for posting this...makes_ wonderful_ dumplings!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Do not remove lid, ever. Size does make a big difference. Once you figure out the perfect time, always make them the same size. We make them the same as post #16 and use over all kinds of liquids. We exchange 2 TBS chicken broth for 2 TBS milk and add some parsley many times. Lightest tastiest dumplings....James


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks jwal! I will remember that!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

The thought of this thread warms me when I'm choring.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I made my grandmother's chicken/dumplings over the weekend. Yummmmmmm were they good.

We had just completed processing 28 Jumbo Cornish X Rocks that were HUGHE! I used the backs and wings, boiling those until the meat was falling off. Then took the bones out of the stock. (The seasoning I used was sea salt, fresh black pepper, minced garlic and parsley.)

To make the dumplings, I used Bisquick with just enough goat milk to have a soft ball. Then I drop pieces about the size of an extra large marble into the chicken soup as it is boiling, reduce the heat and cover. I cook it for about 10 minutes until I see them individuating in the pot.


----------



## Azriel (Dec 29, 2013)

The dumplings I make my Mom always called sinkers. The mix should be thicker than pancake/ waffle dough, I just do it by the way it looks and feels. About 2C flour, 3-4 eggs, (should have a light yellow look), a splash of oil, (T. or less), pinch of salt, about 1/2C milk. I add more flour and milk or egg as needed. Drop by large spoons into boiling stew or soup they will sink to the bottom and rise to the top when done. Do not cover the pot. Too thick of dough is better than too thin. These are a heaver dumpling, but oh so yummy. I don't care as much for the fluffy ones.


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

My Betty Crocker cookbook has a recipe like the kind your looking for. They recommend dropping the mix onto the veggies and not into the broth. They suck up a lot of the broth when you do this. 
I love these. Only had the thick pasty ones once, ick.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

LOL! Everytime I read through this thread, I want to make dumplings!

Perfect comfort food on these cold days!


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

I think I will be making some chicken and dumping soup soon!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

gracielagata said:


> I think I will be making some chicken and dumping soup soon!


Turkey and dumpling soup here!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm a Bisquick dumpling maker, too. If there's a trick to it, it would be not to stir it too much because that makes the dough heavier - stirs out the air that makes it fluffy? - and the dumplings turn out kind of like glue. Try making a big pot of beef stew with dumplings in it. So good your toes will curl right up.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

I made a pot of vegetable beef soup yesterday and put in dumplings that were "My mom's fluffy dumpling recipe" by AriesMaverick on this thread. The dumplings were awesome?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Love Bisquick for dumplings...I also add a little pinch of sage and some Italian seasonings to the mix....drop in chicken soup......and if I am in a big rush, I do as most in town to, I slice up flour tortillas.....


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks again everyone for all their insight! I still haven't made dumplings yet, but definitely have several things to keep in mind when I do!


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Finally making chicken and dumplings tonight... will post how they turned out for me!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thought of you guys when I ran across this newspaper recipe pasted into a copy of Mrs. Peterson's Simplified Cooking. It's a little different from what's been talked about:

1 cup flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon corn starch

Mix with sweet milk so that the dough will hold together. Drop in spoonfuls on boiling meat and liquid. Cook ten minutes with lid off, and ten minutes with lid on.

Any testers?


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

All I do is mix an egg with flour until it is a real thick mix. Then I take a spoonfull of the thick mix, push it off the spoon with my finger into the hot soup and they cook instantly into little spoon sized dumplings. Too much bigger and they are 'doughy'.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Thought of you guys when I ran across this newspaper recipe pasted into a copy of Mrs. Peterson's Simplified Cooking. It's a little different from what's been talked about:
> 
> 1 cup flour
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> ...


I will have to try that one next time!



Ohio Rusty said:


> All I do is mix an egg with flour until it is a real thick mix. Then I take a spoonfull of the thick mix, push it off the spoon with my finger into the hot soup and they cook instantly into little spoon sized dumplings. Too much bigger and they are 'doughy'.
> Ohio Rusty ><>


I tried the egg and flour method, we have friends that call the weevils, possibly? I made them a couple times, and never seemed to get them right.

So the dumplings I made Tuesday didn't turn out so great. I used the Biquick and Milk method listed here. 
Some stayed whole, but most disintegrated into the soup?! I did the 10 min with lid, 10 min without, on low-ish, and they didn't cook all the way, some still raw, so I had to go longer... so maybe they got over cooked, causing the disintegration... 
I will add that there was so much dumpling you couldn't see the soup underneath... could that add to the mess-up? My DH says when he made them as a kid/whatnot, that they pot was covered in them, and they cooked fine... 
Either way it is annoying because I am a darn good cook!! Evidently I just seem to have a block of sorts in regards to these dang dumplings!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

gracielagata said:


> Either way it is annoying because I am a darn good cook!!


I would humbly donate my time and energy to taste testing your dumpling recipe testing. (if you were closer) 
Now I'm starving.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> I would humbly donate my time and energy to taste testing your dumpling recipe testing. (if you were closer)
> Now I'm starving.


 Hehe, cute.  You would be welcome to! The pitiful ones that survived tasted yummy, just not too many of them in the pot!


----------

